# guile compatibility problem



## YuryG (Jun 25, 2020)

There's a long lasting guile versions incompatibility problem. Some ports need guile2, some others guile and you cannot have both at the same time. So you need to choose, what you need more, say, devel/gdb or print/lilypond.
Is there any chance to mitigate the situation?


----------

